# LOOK KG76 carbon fixie project



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I have 3 old LOOK frames and this KG76 was in very rough condition..

Instead of letting in hang in the attic never to be used again, I'm converting it to a carbon fixie....

Being the obsessive type that I am, I'm doing a total conversion...

1. Remove the derailleur hanger
2. Remover the down tube bosses- this was easier than I thought...I drilled out a small screw and both aluminum boss covers came right off. All that was left was a small hole that was easily filled with Bondo
3. Fill the internal rear brake cable guide- again filled with Bondo
4. Fill in rear brake hole- Bondo comes to the rescue again

I'm going to wet sand the entire frame and mask off some details so the carbon will show after I paint the frame....

I'll still deciding on what color and what components....I test fit some wheels and there is plenty of room for 28c tires...

It sure is light.......

Work in progress updates will be forthcoming


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I have 3 old LOOK frames and this KG76 was in very rough condition..
> 
> Instead of letting in hang in the attic never to be used again, I'm converting it to a carbon fixie....
> 
> ...



a few more pics


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

You would consider something other than red? or white? I'm shocked...

Neon Pink or Safety yellow/green then we can see you coming and get out of the way before the carbon frame asplodes!

Flyn G


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

won't 'splode. got a kg96 as a fixie 7 years ago for $262.50 including shipping. a hairline crack at the top of the seat tube made it impossible to tighten the post until i stuck it there for good with serious epoxy. It survived 4 years like that as a commuter, a year as the favorite ride on weekly "drunk races around the quad" my son's freshman year, a year and a half as a rain only bike, and a few months under my younger son (235 pounds of twisted steel and sex appeal according to him). the water bottle bosses and the similar thing under the bottom bracket all got too loose to tighten and too tight to get out so i scrapped it. 

it was a nice ride. good luck with your project and hope you have as much fun with yers as i had with mine.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I painted the frame last night....

I'm going with reversed graphics...I applied a LOOK logo over the nude carbon and painted the frame....._Hopefully_, when I remove the LOOK lettering tonight, I'll have a nice carbon LOOK logo......

Pics only if it turned out OK


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I painted the frame last night....
> 
> I'm going with reversed graphics...I applied a LOOK logo over the nude carbon and painted the frame....._Hopefully_, when I remove the LOOK lettering tonight, I'll have a nice carbon LOOK logo......
> 
> Pics only if it turned out OK


Chicken!

Actually, this makes me wish I hadn't sold my old Centurion aluminum lugged carbon frame. That sucker was very light and would have made an interesting fixie.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> Chicken!
> 
> Actually, this makes me wish I hadn't sold my old Centurion aluminum lugged carbon frame. That sucker was very light and would have made an interesting fixie.



I've been used to picking up steel frame and forks the last few years, I lifted up the bare LOOK frame last night and thought WOW....this could be fun....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Update...frame painted*

The frame is painted...It turned out very nice for a rattlecan paint job

I wet sanded the bare frame...

I then masked off the stripes in the seat tube.

I had a set of LOOK transfers that I applied the bare carbon.

I painted the frame and fork with 3 coats of Duplicolor pure white paint.. After letting it dry for 4 days, I carefully removed the LOOK logs and tape in the seat tube.

The LOOK transfers left a lot of adhesive residue....After liberal application of WD-40, I finally got it off....

I rubbed down the entire frame to get off any left over WD40.

Finally, I clearcoated the frame with Duplicolor clear,,,,

I'm going to let it sit for a week and polish the frame


Here are some pics


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

What a nice job! Way cool. of course, I really like white bikes, and your Look takes the color very well! excellent.


----------



## micah356 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, I'd love to ride that. Personally I would have shown just a little bit more carbon, but still a great job. I'll be doing something similar this winter with my bike, but exposed steel doesn't look quite as nice as CF.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Another update*

It's coming together....


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very elegant. nice touch!!!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Lookin' good!


----------



## seabiscut88 (Sep 16, 2009)

Its looking very nice. What are you going to do for wheels? cranks?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

seabiscut88 said:


> Its looking very nice. What are you going to do for wheels? cranks?



cranks will be either Dura Ace 7410 road with a single ring or 7600 trank...I haven't decided yet...

Wheels will be black Formula/Weinmann


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks great Dave, I haven't been over here in the fixie forum for a while. I need to get out of the lounge more often. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Finished it last night and took it on a 60 mile shakedown cruise today...

It is one very sweet riding frame.....most if my fixies are converted track bikes so the ride can be a little rough at times...not with this baby.......


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful! nice work


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Very good work! Talk about rare and arcane.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Excellent job! The black and white paint scheme really rock together. I love the way the carbon shows thru the paint. I wish more people would consider this type of paint job especially when they build/paint a titanium frame. Hope you get some Indian Summer days your way. It's going to continue to be in the high 80's mid 90's in sunny So Cal. Let's hear it for rattle can paint and lot's of sanding.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome built. Really love the way the wheels offset the whole package.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I have been longing for this bike Only 600€


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone...For a rattle can paint job, I'm pleased with the result..

This bike shares fixie duties with my 3Rensho.....While I love the Rensho, the LOOK is a great all day frame......It is extremely confortable on long rides..... I'm almost wishing I went with a professional paint job....some day I might.....


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

that looks great! nice job.

though, i would have changed one thing- i would have gone with silver rims and hubs to complete the "retro" look. while your there, crank too


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Excellent job. The perfect commuter by the look of it. I love Cinelli stems.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I changed the saddle to a Regal... I ride this in the rain a lot and wanted this to be a worry free bike so the ditched the leather saddle


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

classic ! the carbon "peeking" out from the white frame base is stunning.


----------

